# Mudstock 2013 (River Run)



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

Mudstock 2013 (Created with Magisto) - YouTube

I didn't know it until 5 min ago, but a few of the machines in my video are part of the Southern Mud Junkies
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 09:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:48 AM ----------

Mudstock (races) 2013 (Created with Magisto) - YouTube

Mud races 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

cool vids


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice! That was me on the red 850 in the first video.


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

Southernmuddjunkie said:


> Nice! That was me on the red 850 in the first video.


Nice machine man! U guys don't miss a hole! Lol not even the females in the side by sides! I like the way u guys ride. One day when I'm a big kid maybe I can ride like u guys lol 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

